# Picked up another S&W.



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

I bought this a couple of days ago:

I have to say, this little gun is built to the hilt! Smith & Wesson did good with this model.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

I love mine! Great little guns, congrats!!!


----------



## rustygun (Apr 8, 2013)

That may very well be my next purchase. Congratulations.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

I was just looking at the Shield online, looks like a bargain. Might be a good choice for the better half. It wouldn't hurt for me to have another option for EDC either.
GW


----------



## jrod (Apr 21, 2010)

One of my Officers was trying to qualify for Off- Duty carry with hers in 9mm on Thursday. She had two double feeds. I'm not sure if it was operator error that caused the stoppages or not. She had no problem qualifying her other 9mm. I was really interested in the Shield, but I'm going to wait until I see how they work out for others.


----------



## slayer61 (Aug 4, 2014)

Mine has been flawless and very accurate at "small gun" distances.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

jrod said:


> One of my Officers was trying to qualify for Off- Duty carry with hers in 9mm on Thursday. She had two double feeds. I'm not sure if it was operator error that caused the stoppages or not. She had no problem qualifying her other 9mm. I was really interested in the Shield, but I'm going to wait until I see how they work out for others.


For what it's worth, my 9mm Shield has been flawless.


----------



## just for fun (Dec 31, 2006)

jrod said:


> One of my Officers was trying to qualify for Off- Duty carry with hers in 9mm on Thursday. She had two double feeds. I'm not sure if it was operator error that caused the stoppages or not. She had no problem qualifying her other 9mm. I was really interested in the Shield, but I'm going to wait until I see how they work out for others.


I'm sure there are a lot more, but your report is the first that I've read with any problems in re-guards to the Shield. The FTF I experienced with my g32 were magazine related. Can only hope hers are as minor as mine.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Well, 100 rounds later, mine is working just fine too. I just bought this today:

I also bought a 3rd magazine, to go with the two it came with. Going to take this little Bodyguard .380, and the 9mm Shield back to the range in the morning.


----------

